# Kenwood DNX7100 Firmware Update Now Available



## Klinsek

Hey all. I know there are a lot of fellow DNX7100 owners that lurk here, so I thought I would let everyone know the news.

*Improved functions*

Supporting the latest iPods (iPod Nano 3rd Generation, iPod classic).

Supports audio only on iPod Touch.
_(users state USB drive folder indexing is much faster as well)_


>> * Download Link *


----------



## Carnivore

This upgrade also solves a problem with Sirius Connect tuners, where the display would start up in a "waiting" state until you toggled back and forth between sources or stations. After the upgrade your Sirius tuner info will display properly on every startup.


----------



## FF2MOE

Here's my problem. I downloaded the kenwood firmware and updated my DNX7100, plugged my ipod touch into it and it worked fine for a few days and now I get this. Any help.


Sometimes I get this and nothing else: As you can see it shows accessory attached but that's all it will do, just continue reading.











And sometimes I get this: Now if I go to music and select a song it plays through the car speakers


----------



## pumbaa071

reset the ipod


----------



## FF2MOE

ok will try that


----------



## GIGIFRINA

How are we supposed to update if all we have is the Ipod cable. are we supposed to take the unit out just for the update? sounds very complicated. i liked the SD stile upgrade better.


----------



## ludacrisvp

Would it be possible to have some one email the firmware update for v1.0.9 I have gone to the site and input my serial number only to get 2 different errors.


Email: ludacrisvp @ hotmail . com

spaces added in an attempt to thwart email bots.


I have a Factory Refurbished Unit and I am thinking that is why it doesnt like my serial number.


one told me i put in the wrong serial number and one said:


"Internal Server Error


The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.


Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.


More information about this error may be available in the server error log."


----------

